# Janet Evanovich's 'One for the Money' release date postponed



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Synopsis: Stephanie Plum (Katherine Heigl), an unemployed lingerie buyer, convinces her bail bondsman cousin, Vinnie (Patrick Fischler), to give her a shot as a bounty hunter. Her first assignment is to track down a former cop, Joe Morelli (Jason O'Mara), on the run for murder -- the same man who broke her heart years before. With the help of some friends and the best bounty hunter in the business, Ranger (Daniel Sunjata), she slowly learns what it takes to be a true bounty hunter.

Other cast members include John Leguizamo as Jimmy Alpha, Ana Reeder as Connie Rossoli, Ryan Michelle Bathe as Jackie and Sherri Shepherd as dual roles playing two hookers with hearts of gold. There are no details about Shepherd's dual roles but one of them is confirmed to be Lula. Grandma Mazur will be played by Debbie Reynolds.

Additional Notes: The film is based on the first novel in writer Janet Evanovich's bestselling Stephanie Plum series. Rumored to be the start of a film franchise. The production will shoot in Western Pennsylvania from July to early September 2010 (7/21/10). Pittsburgh will double for the book's setting of Trenton, New Jersey.

Added 3/17/11 - The release date has been indefinitely postponed. It had already been rescheduled once, for the same reason - to make way for big movies. Doesn't sound like they have too much confidence in this one!

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2011/03/16/katherine-heigl-one-for-the-money-release/

And, just in case anyone is interested:

Daniel Sunjata as Ranger:









Jason O'Mara as Morelli:









Katherine Heigl as Stephanie:









Sherrie Shepart as Lula:









More pics can be found here:
http://www.movieinsider.com/m1037/one-for-the-money/


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG!!! I love the Stephanie Plum series though i would love Jensen Ackles as Morelli


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sheri is pretty, but nowhere near large enough to count for my mental image of Lula.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Now, Joe Manganiello...


Oh, yeah!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Original thread was updated to add info regarding the change in release date.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

<sigh>! We've waited sooooo long for this one. I hope it lives up to the book!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Bumping for Cindy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Bumping for Cindy.


Thanks! I like some of my casting better, but I'll give the real cast a chance. Too bad the release date's been changed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> What's the latest date?


4Katie gave this link that says the release date has been indefinitely postponed.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2011/03/16/katherine-heigl-one-for-the-money-release/


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> OMG!!! I love the Stephanie Plum series though i would love Jensen Ackles as Morelli


Ohhh, Jensen as Morelli...that would be FINE.

And I agree I don't see Sherri Shepherd as anywhere near being Lula.

But I do love the books. (makes mental note to go read thema gain, once I wade thru the 140 other books on my Kindle. hehe)


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the books, but I think the casting is all wrong.  If Sherri gained about 100lbs. she'd be spot on for Lula, but everyone else is all wrong!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Indefinitely? Great. Flipping wonderful. I can't wait until the Indie movement catches up to Hollywood big time.


Exactly. Week after week, I read the movie listings and can't find one thing I'd be willing to sit through, even for free, let alone twenty bucks (after candy & popcorn). Meanwhile, "One for the Money" is a movie I'd actually like to see...

--Maria


----------

